# Problem: DVD Video (VOB) Weiterverarbeitung in Premiere Elements



## Impidimpi (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen 
ich bin relativ neu auf dem Gebiet der Filmbearbeitung (nicht komplett, aber was wohl die Erfahrung der Meisten hier angeht ists wohl so).
Ich habe ein ziemlich großes Problem: Ich benutze Adobe Premiere Elements zur Produktion meiner Videos. Bei normalen, schon von vorne herein digitalisierten Videos ist das auch kein Problem. Nun handelt es sich beim meinem Problem allerdings um Videos, die ich vom alten Hi8 Format (aus den Neunzigern) auf DVD digitalisieren ließ (es sind eine Menge DVDs  ). Dabei achtete derjenige, der den Auftrag gab leider nicht darauf, dass eine Daten DVD besser wäre als ein finalisiertes DVD Video, leider ist letzteres geschehen. OK, bis dahin ists ja noch gut, schließlich kann man ja trotzdem auf die Dateien im VOB Format zugreifen! Dabei ist mir erstmal aufgefallen, dass einige Player ein Problem damit hatten die einzelnen Dateien (jeweils 4-5 auf einer DVD) abzuspielen. Der Windows Media Player 10 spielte mir egal welchen Clip ich abspielen wollte IMMER das gesamte Video ab, der VLC Media Player machte etwas ganz seltsames: die Zeitangabe, also wie lange der Clip war, stimmte schonmal nicht, bei einem 20 Minütigem Clip stand da z.B. 6 Sekunden... dabei fing der Player dann ganz normal an, es ging weiter als 6 Sekunden und so ab ca. 20 stoppte das Video auf einmal und der "Fortschrittsbalken" des VLC MediaPlayers wurde schnell "vorgespult". Dabei war es möglich auf eine einzelne Stelle im Cliup zuzugreifen, nur immer nach ein paar Sekunden stoppt eben das Bild und es wird "vorgespult"...
Nur der Nero Showtime Player konnte es korrekt abspielen...

OK, soviel dazu; mein größeres Problem kommt aber noch. Ich habe dann natürlich versucht es in Premiere Elements einzufügen, das war auch kein Problem soweit. Ich konnte ganz normal damit arbeiten, das Programm unterstützt anscheinend .VOB's. Der erste Clip war 100%ig korrekt und ich konnte ihn bearbeiten. Aber die anderen Clips auf der DVD wurdem beim Einfügen in das Programm einfach zu einem großen Teil abgeschnitten... also ein 20 minütiger Clip war dann nur noch 4 Minuten oder so lang, die ersten 4 Minuten um genau zu sein (mit ShowTime konnte ich die ganzen 20 Minuten abspielen!)!
Seltsamerweise habe ich bei manchen Clips das Problem, bei manchen wiederum nicht.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wieso das so ist, kann so auf jeden Fall nicht damit arbeiten!

Hat jemand eine Vermutung, woran das liegen könnte? Ich vermutete ja dass das an dem VOB Format liegt, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher. Vielleicht liegts auch irgendwie an der Konvertierung von Hi8 auf DVD Video.
Gibt es eine Lösung das zu umgehen, oder das DVD Video einfach vielleicht als MPG oder AVI oder so auf dem PC "aufzunehmen"?
Ich wäre über jeden Lösungsansatz sehr dankbar!
Danke schonmal jetzt! 
MfG Impidimpi.


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2008)

Eine Idee wäre es, die VOB-Dateien in DV-AVI zu konvertieren.

1. VirtualDubMod runterladen.
2. nachschauen, ob bei Video/Compression ein DV-Codec dabei ist, wenn nicht, Panasonic-DV Codec runterladen.

Damit dann die VOBs in AVI transkodieren.

Da VirtualDub recht robust ist, könnte alles gut gehen.
Unter Umständen müsstest Du nochmal ein Tool wie PVAstrumento rüberbügeln lassen, um das VOB zu richten

mfg chmee


----------



## Impidimpi (24. Juli 2008)

Sehr herzlichen Dank für die tolle Hilfe, ich konnte erfolgreich mit VirtualDubMod die VOB in eine AVI transcodieren; jetzt wird die Gesamtlaufzeit korrekt angezeigt und es wird schonmal nicht mehr "vorgespult"; allerdings bleibt das Bild jetzt einfach an genau den gleichen Stellen wie vorher stehen, die Uhr "tickt" währenddessen weiter (nicht eben wie vorher wo es so schnell ging). Habs mit dem VLC MediaPlayer versucht, der ist anscheinend ein bisschen damit überfordert ;-) . Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen diese AVI mit Premiere Elements zu bearbeiten, in dieses Programm blieb ja schließlich auch nicht stehen, als ich die VOBs eingefügt hatte, nur dass die eben da abgeschnitten wurden... vielleicht funktionierts ja jetzt.

Noch eine Frage: was genau machen diese Programme wie "PVAStrumento" denn eigentlich genau? Das ist ja wenn es nicht so funktioniert u.U. meine einzige Chance da was zu retten...
Danke nochmals
MfG Impidimpi.

EDIT: Und noch eine Frage: welche Kompressionsmethode benutze ich bei VirtualDub am Besten? In der Standartkonfiguration kreiert der mir einen 30GB File bei 20 Minuten Laufzeit^^


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2008)

Jede Videodatei, jeder Codec ist eine Ansammlung von vielen kleinen Einstellungen. Wieviel Bilder werden als Differenzbild komprimiert, wo liegen die Hauptbilder, etc..

Mpeg ist da sehr freizügig und auch empfindlich, was die Einstellungen betrifft. Gerade beim digitalen Fernsehen ( und auch bei nicht genau berechneten DVDs ) können diese Daten krumm oder irgendwie unpassend sein. Das ist kein Fehler an sich, sondern eher etwas Grenzwertiges, womit nicht jeder Abspieler, besonders am Rechner, klarkommt.

Mit PVAstrumento kann man diese Werte gerade biegen lassen und aus einem TransportStream(DVB) (oder verkorksten Programmstream(DVD) ) wieder etwas Nutzbares machen. zB kann man es in einen ElementaryStream umwandeln, wo man dann Video und Audio getrennt auf die Platte ablegt.

Ach ja, versuch auch mal den MediaplayerClassic, der ist eine tolle Alternative zum normalen Mediaplayer von WIndows.

mfg chmee


----------



## Impidimpi (24. Juli 2008)

naja wie gesagt ich nutze den VLC Player und in diesem Fall dann eben Nero Showtime, aber danke den Player schaue ich mir auch mal gerne an 

ich hatte oben noch eine Frage (anscheinend etwas zu spät) reineditiert:


> EDIT: Und noch eine Frage: welche Kompressionsmethode benutze ich bei VirtualDub am Besten? In der Standartkonfiguration kreiert der mir einen 30GB File bei 20 Minuten Laufzeit



danke wiedermal für die Antworten 
MfG Impidimpi.


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2008)

Dafür wäre der Panasonic DV-Codec gedacht. In der Standard-Einstellung wird das Video unkomprimiert gespeichert ( 25MB/sek ).

mfg chmee


----------



## Impidimpi (24. Juli 2008)

ahh ok danke das wusste ich nicht, dass sich das darauf bezieht... 
dann ist ja alles klar, ich meld mich wieder bei weiteren Fragen... waren wirklich schnelle Antworten, Kompliment!
MfG Impidimpi.


----------



## Impidimpi (24. Juli 2008)

OK ich hab noch ne Frage: ich habe den DV-Codec installiert, wenn ich dann das Video als AVI speichern will mit dieser Panasonic Kompression, dann bekomm ich immer ne Fehlermeldung: "The source image format is not acceptable (error code -2)"
Was habe ich falsch gemacht bzw. was mache ich falsch?
MfG Impidimpi.


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2008)

Ah Ja  Das Video muss die Bildmaße 720x576 haben ( was bei DVDs so ziemlich der Standard ist )

Welche Bildmaße hat denn Dein VOB ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Impidimpi (24. Juli 2008)

die Bildmaße sind 704 x 576  (was ja auch ein anderer Standart ist)...
mmh dürfte das ein Problem sein? oder kann ich die Bildmaße auch ändern?
oder gibt es da noch einen weiteren Lösungsansatz?
MfG Impidimpi.
EDIT: ach ja: kann ich denn auch einfach den DivX Codec nehmen? Ich habe gehört dadurch hat man keinerlei sichtbare Qualitätseinbußen, die ich natürlich nicht haben will! Stimmt das?
EDIT 2: habs gerade schon selbst herausgefunden: es sieht wesentlich schlechter aus mit DivX... also doch lieber DV Codec... doch WIE wenn ich die falschen Bildmaße habe?


----------



## chmee (24. Juli 2008)

Ach je, auch noch 704x576 

Nun denn, kein Thema, macht eh Sinn diese n bissel aufzublasen  
Klicke bei Video -> Filters an, dort ADD -> *Resize*

Erstmal Aspect Ratio -> *Compute height from Ratio* - > 5:4 eingeben. Danach ändern sich oben die Werte, wobei Du nun beim zweiten Wert Höhe 576 eingibst, dann sollte der horizontale automatisch 720 ergeben. Jetzt kannst Du den DV-Codec benutzen.

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Ach ja, wenn Du nur Archivieren willst, und nicht mehr schneiden, würde ich Dir empfehlen, alles mit VirtualDubMod zu machen, es geht einfach schneller und die Kompression ist weniger fehlerbehaftet. Bei Divx musst Du einfach nur darauf achten, bei solch einer Größe die Video-Bitrate hoch genug anzusetzen, ich würde schätzen, etwa 1600kBit. Wenn Du aber noch schneiden möchtest, empfehle ich Dir dringlichst DV zu benutzen, da macht das Schneiden mehr Spaß. Nach dem Schnitt lasse ich mir immer ein DV-Film rausrechnen und komprimiere den auch mit VirtualDub, da dieses Programm besser nachzuvollziehen ist als Premiere.


----------



## Impidimpi (25. Juli 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ach je, auch noch 704x576
> 
> Nun denn, kein Thema, macht eh Sinn diese n bissel aufzublasen
> Klicke bei Video -> Filters an, dort ADD -> *Resize*
> ...



also bis "resize" ging alles glatt... danach öffnet sich da aber so ein Menü, in dem nichts von Aspect Ratio steht... wo genau kann ich das einstellen? Ich kann da die Width und Height ändern, wenn ich das tue dann kann ichs mit dem DV Codec konvertieren... aber da habe ich dann nichts mit Aspect Ratio oder so gemacht; wo finde ich diese Option denn?
Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal 
MfG Impidimpi.

EDIT: anscheinend funktioniert es wirklich so, einfach bei resize die Größe ändern ...


----------



## chmee (25. Juli 2008)

Nicht so schlimm, Hauptsache die Maße sind 720x576.
Dann gibt es die AspectRatio nur in der normalen VirtualDub Version.
Siehe Beibild.





mfg chmee


----------



## Impidimpi (25. Juli 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Nicht so schlimm, Hauptsache die Maße sind 720x576.
> Dann gibt es die AspectRatio nur in der normalen VirtualDub Version.
> Siehe Beibild.
> 
> ...



achso ok alles klar 
funktioniert jedenfalls jetzt erstmal alles einwandfrei, ich behalte mir Rückfragen offen^^
Vielen, vielen Dank (ja ich weiß: NOCH einmal) für die ganze schnelle und kompetente Hilfe! 
MfG Impidimpi.


----------

